# PSE Mach 1



## Ihunt (Nov 13, 2020)

I live in Perry. Does anybody close by have a 60lb Mach 1 I could shoot?

If so, thanks and PM me.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 19, 2020)

Just buy it without shooting it. That's what I did. Best bow I've ever hunted with.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 19, 2020)

I’m too cheap. That’s why I had to beat you out of that heated vest.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 20, 2020)

Decisions decisions..... Mach 1 or xpedite nxt.  One of em will be my next


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 20, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Decisions decisions..... Mach 1 or xpedite nxt.  One of em will be my next



Buy a 60lb Mach 1 and swing it by my house so “you” can tune it up!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 20, 2020)

Ihunt said:


> Buy a 60lb Mach 1 and swing it by my house so “you” can tune it up!


Monkey wrench in the system..... I'm a lefty.  It was awesome in high school baseball..... But not bow shopping or used bow selling.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 21, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Monkey wrench in the system..... I'm a lefty.  It was awesome in high school baseball..... But not bow shopping or used bow selling.


Well then, be like that.


----------



## Dbender (Nov 21, 2020)

I hunt, who do you recommend around perry to set up a bow?


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 21, 2020)

Ihunt said:


> I live in Perry. Does anybody close by have a 60lb Mach 1 I could shoot?
> 
> If so, thanks and PM me.


 I don't, but any PSE dealer worth buying from will let you shoot one.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 22, 2020)

Dbender said:


> I hunt, who do you recommend around perry to set up a bow?



I like Chucks in Warner Robins. Very good and the prices are fair.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 22, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> I don't, but any PSE dealer worth buying from will let you shoot one.



There’s only 1 around here and they only special order those bows. Theyre too expensive to keep on the hope that someone will buy them.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 22, 2020)

Ihunt said:


> There’s only 1 around here and they only special order those bows. Theyre too expensive to keep on the hope that someone will buy them.


I don't shoot PSE anymore, but my Hoyt dealer keeps $1600 bows in stock. Matthews dealer I buy arrows from keeps their flagships on the rack.  What does the thing cost? If it cost more than that, I would get me a Hoyt or Matthews.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

It costs about that. But it's a far superior bow to either of the 2 you mentioned.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 22, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> It costs about that. But it's a far superior bow to either of the 2 you mentioned.


I would have to see that to believe it. PSE has been far from superior for over 15 years. From what I have heard, it's light, but nothing else special about it. I am not brand loyal, I jump back and forth between Hoyt, Matthews, and Bear. Honesty, bears Legend series bows are at times honestly in the mix.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

Nor am I brand loyal. I shoot a bowtech right now. But you haven't seen or shot so I don't expect you to believe.  But you aren't quite up to speed with the 15 yrs comment. Since the evolve cams came out 3 or 4 yrs ago, pse has been at or on the top. You don't have to believe that either.... But it's true


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 22, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nor am I brand loyal. I shoot a bowtech right now. But you haven't seen or shot so I don't expect you to believe.  But you aren't quite up to speed with the 15 yrs comment. Since the evolve cams came out 3 or 4 yrs ago, pse has been at or on the top. You don't have to believe that either.... But it's true


How are they on top? That PSE is at least 20 fps slower than Hoyt.
I don't believe PSE is on top because I don't see them winning the big shoots and I don't see them winning the speed war. Not the most accurate. Not the fastest. What exactly they winning?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

So speed is all that matters?   Pse has a bow that'll shoot as fast as any of em.  But most hunters take into account other factors than just speed.  Sure don't hear much about hoyt anymore in the last 4 yrs.  Sounds like you are pretty brand loyal.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

I haven't had a pse since the Carroll Intruder. Remember those?  But the next one I buy will be pse unless something blows my mind.  Last 3 bows have been obsession (2) and bowtech.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 22, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> So speed is all that matters?   Pse has a bow that'll shoot as fast as any of em.  But most hunters take into account other factors than just speed.  Sure don't hear much about hoyt anymore in the last 4 yrs.  Sounds like you are pretty brand loyal.


I like Hoyt because they build big bows and I like if bows. Hoyts new stuff screams.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 22, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> I haven't had a pse since the Carroll Intruder. Remember those?  But the next one I buy will be pse unless something blows my mind.  Last 3 bows have been obsession (2) and bowtech.


I have not had a PSE since my exploding Mach Flite4. It was fast, but a piece of junk.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 22, 2020)

Back then had to put an overdraw on them pse's to be cool and fast. Looked like we were shooting crossbow bolts


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 22, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Back then had to put an overdraw on them pse's to be cool and fast. Looked like we were shooting crossbow bolts


Yep. I had an 8" overdraw. Cant remember arrow length. Easton 2216. 32" draw. 92 lb draw weight.


----------



## Ihunt (Nov 23, 2020)

Ask Kris87 to give you a link to the review he posted where he tested the new PSE and a the Hoyt. The PSE was faster and the bow itself was lighter. 

Now, I don’t care about the speed. But you brought it up. Also, the Hoyt is noticeably heavier than they claim it to be. If I buy a carbon, it will be for how it feels in cold weather and for the weight. Speed is a non issue.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 23, 2020)

Don't come around here posting facts.....


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ihunt said:


> Ask Kris87 to give you a link to the review he posted where he tested the new PSE and a the Hoyt. The PSE was faster and the bow itself was lighter.
> 
> Now, I don’t care about the speed. But you brought it up. Also, the Hoyt is noticeably heavier than they claim it to be. If I buy a carbon, it will be for how it feels in cold weather and for the weight. Speed is a non issue.


Which Hoyt? What arrow weight? What draw length.  I am not saying he is wrong. He may be spot on. I have seen bows compared multiple times over the years. One smokes the other at 28" draw length. Results opposite at 32".  One smokes the other at 60% let off, results opposite at 80%.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 23, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Which Hoyt? What arrow weight? What draw length.  I am not saying he is wrong. He may be spot on. I have seen bows compared multiple times over the years. One smokes the other at 28" draw length. Results opposite at 32".  One smokes the other at 60% let off, results opposite at 80%.



I tested Hoyt's RX4 top of the line carbon bow against PSE's Mach 1. The Hoyt is a boat anchor and 10fps slower. I set them up exactly the same specs. There is no one more meticulous than me when it comes to bows. I get to shoot pretty much everything each year, and there's no better cam system on the market than PSE's Evolve cam. The Bowtech system with the deadlock technology is cool and a close 2nd. 

I shot Hoyt's for 10 years. Until they design a new cam system and get away from hybrids, they're going to get left behind. Same thing Mathews did. They held onto the one cam for way too long. Then they developed a two cam system and got back in the game.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 23, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Decisions decisions..... Mach 1 or xpedite nxt.  One of em will be my next



I like both of them. I still have my Mach 1 but sold my Xpedite NXT. It wasn't as fast as I wanted and I was looking for a bow to shoot lower poundage out of my saddle. It didn't fit the bill but I liked everything else about it.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 23, 2020)

Around what speed was your xpedite stooting?  I'm assuming you had it on 90 percent letoff?..


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 23, 2020)

Kris87 said:


> I tested Hoyt's RX4 top of the line carbon bow against PSE's Mach 1. The Hoyt is a boat anchor and 10fps slower. I set them up exactly the same specs. There is no one more meticulous than me when it comes to bows. I get to shoot pretty much everything each year, and there's no better cam system on the market than PSE's Evolve cam. The Bowtech system with the deadlock technology is cool and a close 2nd.
> 
> I shot Hoyt's for 10 years. Until they design a new cam system and get away from hybrids, they're going to get left behind. Same thing Mathews did. They held onto the one cam for way too long. Then they developed a two cam system and got back in the game.


Alpha or Turbo?
The point is not whether they are identical in set up. My point is did you test each bows optimum set up? Both bows at 28", the PSE may be faster. Both bows at 32, the Hoyt may be faster. Etc. Etc.
I honestly don't know what I would buy if I bought today. Probably a Boetech MagX. I am 6'7” and 290 lb. I like big and heavy bows. Heavy bows shoot better than light bows. Long, heavy bows are a lot more forgiving that short, light ones. To each his own I guess.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> Alpha or Turbo?
> The point is not whether they are identical in set up. My point is did you test each bows optimum set up? Both bows at 28", the PSE may be faster. Both bows at 32, the Hoyt may be faster. Etc. Etc.
> I honestly don't know what I would buy if I bought today. Probably a Boetech MagX. I am 6'7” and 290 lb. I like big and heavy bows. Heavy bows shoot better than light bows. Long, heavy bows are a lot more forgiving that short, light ones. To each his own I guess.



Alpha. And yeah, I test them at different lengths. They don't miraculously pickup 10-15fps at other lengths other than the pickup in the actual draw length itself improving performance. The Hoyt is a dog this year. 

But the benefit to a light bow is you can hang weight on your stabilizers to make it better. You can't do that with heavy bows. You're stuck with it being heavy from the get go.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 24, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Around what speed was your xpedite stooting?  I'm assuming you had it on 90 percent letoff?..



I set mine at 70#, 29" DL, 85% letoff, measured exactly 29" on my draw board and it was 346 IBO. My Mach 1 and Evoke 31 setup exactly the same shoot at 342 IBO. I shot all three, same arrows, same setup. Not that 346 IBO is slow by any means, especially considering the bow is 33" ATA and the BH is 5.5", but I was expecting better and I couldn't turn the weight down to what I wanted for it to shoot the same speed as the others at normal weight. I did like everything else about the bow though. Draw was really good, hold was really good. The lower stabilizer mount they added to it is a nice touch.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 24, 2020)

Kris87 said:


> Alpha. And yeah, I test them at different lengths. They don't miraculously pickup 10-15fps at other lengths other than the pickup in the actual draw length itself improving performance. The Hoyt is a dog this year.
> 
> But the benefit to a light bow is you can hang weight on your stabilizers to make it better. You can't do that with heavy bows. You're stuck with it being heavy from the get go.


The turbo is 15 fps faster than the alpha.


----------



## Kris87 (Nov 24, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> The turbo is 15 fps faster than the alpha.



The Alpha is rated at 342 IBO and mine shot 335 IBO at both 29 and 30" DL's. 70#, 350gr arrow, and only loop on string. It's a dog and a boat anchor for $1600.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 24, 2020)

Ray357 said:


> The turbo is 15 fps faster than the alpha.


"rated at"


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 24, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> "rated at"


Have you tested one?
On a slightly different note, what about Martin? I am thinking about buying a new bow. I want long, heavy, accurate, and fast.  Martin has a couple that seem to fill the bill, but I don't know anyone shooting them.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 24, 2020)

No. Have you tested both?  In a detailed chrono test with the same parameters for each bow like Kris did?  He puts his stuff on YouTube with facts (shots of chrono, weights, etc).   I stated "rated at" because what hoyt says they shoot is a few feet off the wrong way) from what they state in the specs. So if it's 10 fps faster, it's probably closer to the claimed speed of the alpha.


----------



## Ray357 (Nov 24, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> Have you tested both?


Nope. Just wondering if you had. The Turbo is Hoyts faster bow in that class. Seems it would be the one to compare.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Dec 16, 2020)

Ihunt said:


> Ask Kris87 to give you a link to the review he posted where he tested the new PSE and a the Hoyt. The PSE was faster and the bow itself was lighter.
> 
> Now, I don’t care about the speed. But you brought it up. Also, the Hoyt is noticeably heavier than they claim it to be. If I buy a carbon, it will be for how it feels in cold weather and for the weight. Speed is a non issue.


GO find yourself one. I ended up buying a slightly used one off AT because the guy was in my area.  Holy carp!!!!  Got it set up today and I can't imagine 1 shooting any better.  Got it at 85 percent now.   So dang sweet


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 16, 2020)

I shoot a Hoyt carbon defiant. I shot Matthew's before this bow that I bought 2 years ago. It shoots pretty good but, I still don't think that it's the bow that fits me best. I'm not sure what bow that is but, I darn sure wished that I could find THE ONE. I'm in the hunt for another now. I'm not necessarily a  speed guy. I personally prefer a smooth pulling quiet bow over blazing speed. Of course I'll take it all if I can find it. Matthew's are top heavy to me and with a side bar the bow just seems too heavy at that point. Gotta go shoot some at a shop soon I guess


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 17, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> GO find yourself one. I ended up buying a slightly used one off AT because the guy was in my area.  Holy carp!!!!  Got it set up today and I can't imagine 1 shooting any better.  Got it at 85 percent now.   So dang sweet




I squeak when I walk. I’m sure I’ll get one but it may be another year. I like buying bows for $600.00 or less. I change them out all of the time. I have issues. I’ve probably had 6 or so this year. If I pay too much, I take a bath when I get rid of them


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 18, 2020)

mizzippi jb said:


> GO find yourself one. I ended up buying a slightly used one off AT because the guy was in my area.  Holy carp!!!!  Got it set up today and I can't imagine 1 shooting any better.  Got it at 85 percent now.   So dang sweet



Told you. I'm also shooting mine at the 85% slot and still feel it's the best bow I've ever shot/tuned/held, etc...

I currently have a Mach 1, Evoke 31, Prime Black 3, and Elite Ritual 33 at the house. Set them all up the same and shot them back to back. The Mach 1 just blows everything else away even as nice as all the other bows are too.


----------



## Ihunt (Dec 23, 2020)

Well, I shot one and I have to say I like it. It was set at 64lbs with no stab and the hand shock was way, way better than the original Carbon Air and noticeably better than the Stealth. I’m sure adding a stab and a little heavier arrow would make it even better.

Now, to find one in the $750.00 dollar range?


----------



## SuperCreech (Jan 4, 2022)

Ray357 said:


> How are they on top? That PSE is at least 20 fps slower than Hoyt.
> I don't believe PSE is on top because I don't see them winning the big shoots and I don't see them winning the speed war. Not the most accurate. Not the fastest. What exactly they winning?


Well honestly you don’t know much about archery apparently.PSE has had the fastest bow made since 2007 .2007 xforce Hf 6 did 348fps legit , 2009 xforce 352fps 2009 omen 366 .xforce full throttle 370 , xforce expedite 360 and super smooth .the carbon stealth Mach 1 is faster in the real world that than houyt rx5 and way way lighter with a smoother draw .hoyt literally makes heavy slow expensive carbon bows .makes no sense to me .PSE is easily the fastest


----------



## James12 (Jan 7, 2022)

Only ever shot my old Bear and my Matthews VXR now.  I’ve been dumbfounded how far they’ve come in technology.  It’s probably best I don’t pick up a PSE or a Hoyt.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2022)

I have a Mach 1. Love it. Having said that I'm not sure I need to shoot the new bowtech sr350.  Can't be spending that money right now ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 7, 2022)

James12 said:


> Only ever shot my old Bear and my Matthews VXR now.  I’ve been dumbfounded how far they’ve come in technology.  It’s probably best I don’t pick up a PSE or a Hoyt.


Mathews fell of for a while after the single cam craze died down. I believe they are back on the right track now. They did good with the ahlon and built on that


----------



## James12 (Jan 7, 2022)

I like the VXR also cause it’s really short axel to Axel.  The V3 is 27.  For me it’s my new BFF.


----------



## davidhelmly (Jan 8, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Monkey wrench in the system..... I'm a lefty.  It was awesome in high school baseball..... But not bow shopping or used bow selling.


Lol I understand that, nearly every bow I’ve bought in my life was ordered without being shot because so few places stock lefty bows. That being said, I’ve never bought one that I regretted! Lol


----------

